# Teichtiefe für Kröten, Molche und Frösche



## Anja W. (1. Apr. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

im anderen Thread wurde ja schon festgestellt, dass __ Frösche flache Gewässer mögen. __ Kröten mögen ein wenig tiefer, oder? Und __ Molche? 

In unseren ziemlich zugewachsenen Teich ist Krötenlaich. Dort habe ich aber keine Molche gesehen. In Vadders "Seerosenteich" dagegen schwamm einer rum. Dieser Teich ist allerdings relativ vegetationsfrei und man kann ca. 80cm tief gucken.

Was glaubt Ihr? Mögen Molche lieber Teiche mit weniger Pflanzen oder habe ich die Molche in unserem Teich vor lauter Pflanzen nicht gesehen? 

Liebe Grüße
Anja


----------



## StefanBO (2. Apr. 2017)

Die kleinen/häufigen Molcharten sind da recht anspruchslos. Geeignete Pflanzen werden zur Befestigung der Eier aber sogar gerne angenommen. Ich tippe eher auf "nicht gesehen", zumal die Hauptaktivitätszeit im Wasser gerade erst beginnt.


----------



## frank2016 (2. Apr. 2017)

Guten Morgen,
so langsam möchte ich mich auch mehr hier einbringen 
ich habe jetzt unseren Teich etwa 2 Jahre... den Fischen geht es gut- aber ich vermisse Frosch, Kröte und Molch..
wir wohnen im grünen... und der rhein und die rheinaue ist auch ist auch nicht weit.
__ käfer und sonstiges krabbel getier sind auch da.. + jede menge __ Wasserläufer.
wie bekommt mein Teich Frosch und co ?

Frank


----------



## StefanBO (2. Apr. 2017)

Amphibien kommen von alleine, wenn die Umstände passen. Es kann allerdings durchaus mehrere Jahre dauern. Die meisten Amphibienarten sind sehr ortstreu und besiedeln neue Gewässer durch abwandernde Jungtiere, die erst mal geschlechtsreif werden müssen. Wenn es geht, lege doch einen zusätzlichen/abgetrennnten Miniteich ohne Fische nur für Amphibien und andere Zuwanderer an.


----------



## frank2016 (2. Apr. 2017)

Guten Morgen...
hm... der Teich ist etwa 10-12 Jahre alt....
das mit dem miniteisch ist eine überlegung wert

Frank


----------



## Eva-Maria (2. Apr. 2017)

Moin Frank,
bei uns hat es glatt 5 Jahre gedauert, bis die ersten __ Frösche einzogen.
Es mag daran liegen, dass wir im unmittelbaren Umfeld gleich 4 andere,
alte, eingefahrene Teiche hatten.... von dort schallte es immer nur so rüber.
Seit einigen Jahren haben wir nun ebenfalls Teichfrösche..... und ich kann Dir sagen....
wenn es an die 'Sangeszeit' geht, schlafen wir nur noch bei geschlossenem Fenster,
da 'Caruso & Tenöre' ordentlich losschmettern..... als sei nicht zu traurig drum,
dass bei Dir noch keine eingezogen sind


----------



## frank2016 (2. Apr. 2017)

Moin Eva.
jo.. meine Nachbarn haben ja alle auch Teiche, und da gibbet __ Frösche und co... ich dachte schon an Frosch entführung 

Frank


----------



## Christine (2. Apr. 2017)

frank2016 schrieb:


> ich dachte schon an Frosch entführung


Lass es nach. Zum einen ist es schlicht und ergreifend  verboten, zum anderen bringt es wenig. Schlimmstenfalls geht der Frosch bei drauf, weil er auf dem Weg zurück in die Heimat verunfallt oder einem Fresssack über den Weg läuft.


----------



## frank2016 (2. Apr. 2017)

war ja auch nur ein scherz...


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Apr. 2017)

Vielleicht leiht dir ein Nachbar ein paar Kaulquappen.....


----------



## Fotomolch (6. Apr. 2017)

Ich habe meinen Teich erst letzten Mai angelegt und zwar keinen __ Frösche drin, aber schon __ Molche. Die sollen die Teiche durch den Algengeruch ausfindig machen. Die habe ich auch gleich als das Eis weg war rausgefischt, ob sie dadurch allerdings besser gerochen werden, weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## pyro (9. Apr. 2017)

Ich hab in meinem Teich kaum Algen... wohl deshalb leider auch kaum __ Molche. Dieses Jahr hab ich noch keinen einzigen gesehen.

Einen Frosch hab ich dieses Jahr aus dem Wasser gefischt... leider tod. Da war der Winter wohl zu hart.

Bis vor kurzem hat am Abend eine Kröte leise Töne von sich gegeben - seit gut 1 Woche hab ich Eier im Teich und die Kaulquappen sind kürzlich geschlüpft.

Teichfrösche gibt es auch leise, die nicht laut quaken... solche __ Frösche hab ich hin und wieder aber in sehr geringer Zahl und das obwohl ich am Ortsrand zu einer Wiese mit Bächen wohne.

250m von meinem Teich entfernt ist das nächste Storchennest und die Störche patroullieren fleissig an der Wiese... wohl der Hauptgrund für so wenig Frösche hier...


----------



## Fotomolch (10. Apr. 2017)

Zum besseren Verständnis zu meinem obigen Post: Die Algen landen auf dem Kompost neben dem Teich.
@ pyro: Stoerche sind doch auch toll. Natuerlich haben die auch Hunger.


----------



## Fotomolch (10. Apr. 2017)

Da es ja um die Teichtiefe geht: Ich habe meinen Teich sicherheitshalber so tief gemacht, dass auch Fische darin überleben können (so ca. 1m). Das kann auch für __ Molche und dergleichen nicht verkehrt sein.


----------



## pyro (10. Apr. 2017)

Mein Teich ist 1,4 Meter tief. Trotzdem war ein toter Frosch drin...


----------



## Fotomolch (11. Apr. 2017)

pyro schrieb:


> Mein Teich ist 1,4 Meter tief. Trotzdem war ein toter Frosch drin...



Das ist schade, aber dafür kann es ja viele Ursachen geben: Alterschwäche, Krankheiten, etc.


----------

